

Show HN: CheckMySaaS – All SaaS Startups at one Place - shahocean
http://www.checkmysaas.com/?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=POST&utm_campaign=Announcing

======
keesj
Please don't copy our design[1] and content[2]. Thanks!

[1] [http://betalist.com](http://betalist.com) [2]
[http://betalist.com/markets/saas](http://betalist.com/markets/saas)

~~~
check_my_Saas
We are extremely sorry for doing so. It was just a test and should not have
published on HN for showcase. We will remove everything soon.

